# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mijn vrouw wil geen sex meer en ook geen pijpertjes geven !!!

## gsm69

sinds mijn vrouw bevallen is wil ze geen sex meer (begrijpelijk na een zware bevalling, maar een pijpertje nu en dan zou toch wEl moeten kunnen, ze zegt dat ze er niet klaar voor is maar hierdoor ga ik me onzeker voelen en echt niet prettig erbij, ik ben zo geil als een hond en vreemdgaan is zeker geen optie, momenteel voel ik me net een springkussen dat bij een speldenprik volledig ontploffen gaat.


gsm69

----------

